# Misha is terrible!!!!



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Why is she so terrible? Seriously, I feel bad saying it but she is the worst, most badly behaved puppy I've ever seen in my life. She isn't learning ANYTHING. I think she might be stupid or something  She still can't pee on the pad, or poo. She's never once gone on it on her own. Usually I put her on and she just walks off and pees. Sometimes when I put her on over and over she will pee and I praise her like mad, but she's just not getting it. She bites and scratches, she constantly (I mean constantly) harasses Yoshi. She bites and jumps all over her and Yoshi is struggling to get away from her all the time :'( Sometimes she gets so hyper and terrible that I have to put her in her crate because we can't deal with her. Yoshi is depressed and miserable all the time because Misha won't leave her alone 

I don't know what to do ... I know she's just a puppy but she's getting on my last nerve. Her cuteness is literally the only good thing about her and I feel terrible saying it! I was eating supper earlier and she jumped up onto me then jumped into my plate before I could stop her, and ruined my supper. Just, everything she does is bad. She isn't showing any improvement over the last several weeks. Not even a little. Yoshi hates her, and I honestly can't blame her, the only enjoyment I get from her is when she's asleep  I want to love her ... but she's making it extremely difficult and I'm almost wishing I never got her ... I feel guilty saying it though but this has been a terrible experience for all of us.

She takes things from Yoshi too, all the time. Yoshi will have a chewy, and Misha will have a chewy, but she'll take Yoshi's from her. So Yoshi will go get another, and Misha will take that one too, she doesn't want Yoshi to have any, and she'll sit on them all so Yoshi won't take them. I've never seen a dog act like this.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my I am speechless.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I just don't know what to do  Yoshi is starting to hide, she is terrorized constantly I feel so bad for her


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Krista said:


> Why is she so terrible? Seriously, I feel bad saying it but she is the worst, most badly behaved puppy I've ever seen in my life. She isn't learning ANYTHING. I think she might be stupid or something  She still can't pee on the pad, or poo. She's never once gone on it on her own. Usually I put her on and she just walks off and pees. Sometimes when I put her on over and over she will pee and I praise her like mad, but she's just not getting it. She bites and scratches, she constantly (I mean constantly) harasses Yoshi. She bites and jumps all over her and Yoshi is struggling to get away from her all the time :'( Sometimes she gets so hyper and terrible that I have to put her in her crate because we can't deal with her. Yoshi is depressed and miserable all the time because Misha won't leave her alone
> 
> I don't know what to do ... I know she's just a puppy but she's getting on my last nerve. Her cuteness is literally the only good thing about her and I feel terrible saying it! I was eating supper earlier and she jumped up onto me then jumped into my plate before I could stop her, and ruined my supper. Just, everything she does is bad. She isn't showing any improvement over the last several weeks. Not even a little. Yoshi hates her, and I honestly can't blame her, the only enjoyment I get from her is when she's asleep  I want to love her ... but she's making it extremely difficult and I'm almost wishing I never got her ... I feel guilty saying it though but this has been a terrible experience for all of us.
> 
> She takes things from Yoshi too, all the time. Yoshi will have a chewy, and Misha will have a chewy, but she'll take Yoshi's from her. So Yoshi will go get another, and Misha will take that one too, she doesn't want Yoshi to have any, and she'll sit on them all so Yoshi won't take them. I've never seen a dog act like this.


I'm just trying to take it all in....
Krista, may I ask how old you are?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm speechless as well. How old is Misha? Has she been spade yet? The only thing i have to offer is to crate her each and every time she does something bad until she gets with the program. Poor Yoshi, she sounds like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Why does it matter how old I am? 

Misha is still very young, she's only ten weeks, I know she's a puppy and I'm being very patient with her ... it's just I've had several puppies in my life and never one as bad as her. Lately I've been crating her when she's naughty. If it was just her it wouldn't so much of an issue, but I can't stand for Yoshi to be terrorized this way. She is so sweet, and loving, and she is starting to get uptight, angry, and snippy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Misha is only 9 weeks old. A lot of breeders keep their puppies until at least 10 weeks and sometimes 12. They learn so much from their mothers and the other puppies and learn bite inhibition, which is sooooo important, as well as doggy manners! A puppy taken from the litter too early often exhibits the type of behavior you describe.

Well, there's no undoing that part. I would say to just start at the beginning and start over. Does she have a playpen or similar? A safe place to be where she has a potty pad, food, water, bed? I'd stop letting her have the run of the house and only take her out when she can be supervised. If she starts harassing Yoshi, then tell her NO and put her in her pen. Or leash her to you so that you can pull her back to you if she's being naughty. 

Don't let her have a chance to potty on the carpet. Take her to the pad and only let her play if she goes. If she doesn't go, then she has to go back in the pen. She needs to learn some boundaries on what is acceptable and what isn't. 

You can use a bottle of compressed air (like for cleaning computer keyboards) and if she's doing something bad - you can spray the air in her direction and interrupt her. Like if she's harassing Yoshi. She also needs a lot of exercise, sounds like she has a lot of energy, so wear her out. Either playing with toys, chasing a ball, going on walks, etc. Let her run out some of her energy so she's not quite as wired.

Baby puppies are a LOT of work. But if you invest the time/effort now, you'll reap the rewards of a well behaved dog later. If she's allowed to be a holy terror, you will have problems in the future. It's your job to teach her what is acceptable and what isn't. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

see Yoshi is 3 years old, you're used to having an older dog who's trained and used to living with you and the way you do things. You have to remember that Mischa is only a pup and it takes time and patience to train her, you've only had her a few weeks.

I really think you need to take the time and maybe even some classes. Concentrate on her for awhile and once she grows up and learns she'll be better. Some dogs take longer then others. I know Pebbles was easy with training and she really listened to everything i said but Shadow just didn't get it and i too used to say "maybe she's stupid" but i think they're all just so different. It takes YOU the pack leader to teach them...


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe you need to keep Yoshi and Misha separated for awhile and give Yoshi some extra attention. I know how you feel Yoshi probably looks at you like why did you bring the monster into my house. It will get better, have you thought about taking Misha to some puppy classes to teach her some manners. Also have you tried walking her so she gets tired out?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone ^_^ Misha is supervised constantly as I'm not working right now. I tried to put her in the crate when she wouldn't pee but she just pees in the crate, or in her bed. She doesn't seem to care where she pees. I saw her pee on her treat in the crate one time 

I don't mind that she may be harder to train, I just wish she was showing some improvement ... any improvement, no matter how little, but she isn't. I feel like I'm getting nowhere. I will obviously keep trying though I just feel so bad for Yoshi :S

I do take her on walks, we go every day. She walks really well on the leash but it's only because she's chasing Yoshi ahead or her so she can bite her some more  She cries the whole walk because she can't catch her haha.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Krista said:


> Why does it matter how old I am?  ....


I guess I was wondering if you still live with your parents; and if you have any help with your pups.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Has Yoshi snapped at her yet?
Maybe Yoshi needs to take the mother role and show Mischa what is right and wrong


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I guess I was wondering if you still live with your parents; and if you have any help with your pups.


Oh, no they are in Europe for six months. I do live with them but we all rent the house together  I'm home with them right now full time.



TashaZ said:


> Has Yoshi snapped at her yet?
> Maybe Yoshi needs to take the mother role and show Mischa what is right and wrong


That's the problem Yoshi is a bit of a sissy haha. She has snapped at Misha but I don't think she actually bites her, she never liked confrontation. She kind of just runs away from her. She growls at her but Misha isn't afraid or concerned about Yoshi biting her. I think she did bite her once, but Misha just bites her back harder. I wish Yoshi would stand up for herself but I'm not sure how I can encourage her to do so ... or even if it's possible to?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krista, sometime the young ones can be tough cookies to train. They are so hyper and so bouncy that they can easily drive the more calm older babies nuts. I went through it every time I brought one home, so I know it's frustrating. I wish I could say that she would stop soon, but unfortunately she is going to be doing puppy play for quite awhile yet. Just keep doing the things mentioned in the thread, and what you are doing now, and she'll eventually outgrow it. When she's 8/9 months old you'll look back and wonder how such a lady could have been such a tyrant. :lol: Just be consistent in what you want and expect from her, and I promise it will get better. Slowly, but it will.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

TLI said:


> Krista, sometime the young ones can be tough cookies to train. They are so hyper and so bouncy that they can easily drive the more calm older babies nuts. I went through it every time I brought one home, so I know it's frustrating. I wish I could say that she would stop soon, but unfortunately she is going to be doing puppy play for quite awhile yet. Just keep doing the things mentioned in the thread, and what you are doing now, and she'll eventually outgrow it. When she's 8/9 months old you'll look back and wonder how such a lady could have been such a tyrant. :lol: Just be consistent in what you want and expect from her, and I promise it will get better. Slowly, but it will.


Thank you ^_^ I hope so ... and I hope it doesn't damage Yoshi's relationship with her. Yoshi isn't very impressed right now. I tell her she'll like Misha more when she's older, I dunno if she believes me heh


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

So she was bugging Yoshi again and I put her in the crate ... she is currently hurtling herself against the bars  She can't hurt herself in there can she? She is even bad when she's in the crate lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

she's only 2 months, take way more time than that. im STILL having trouble -_-


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My youngest chi, Pedro was originally my daughters' dog, and I believe she got him when he was around 8 weeks old (and she got him at a pet store!) After a couple weeks, she decided he was too much for her and wanted to get rid of him. So I convinced her to let me have him. He was a handful to care for! But I had the time and patience, and he was good at working on the last nerve! Basically what I had to do for his first several months was to keep him in a pen I put together in the house, and I had his crate inside the pen. So he basically had his own little space to live, sleep and eat in most of the time. I let him out of the pen for small amounts of time and gradually increased his time out of the pen as he got older and better behaved. Oh, and I also had his pee pad in the pen, so everything he needed was in the pen. I would say it was a good year or a little more before we did away with the pen. But it took a lot of time and patience! You might try something like what I did. I'm glad I didn't give up on him even though he was a holy terror at times. Now he is so loving and I can't bear to be without him!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I think you are getting some great advice here. I would only add, that maybe you need scheduled breaks from your dogs each day and they need breaks from each other. So, spend some time alone. Some time with each dog individually. Some time with both dogs together. You just sound overwhelmed and that can easily happen when there are two of them.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I think you are getting some great advice here. I would only add, that maybe you need scheduled breaks from your dogs each day and they need breaks from each other. So, spend some time alone. Some time with each dog individually. Some time with both dogs together. You just sound overwhelmed and that can easily happen when there are two of them.


Yeah, definitely. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't Yoshi she was picking on. I would rather she pick on me than Yoshi haha, she is such a sook and she won't stand up for herself, and I feel bad for her.

Thanks so much for the advice everyone ^_^ I don't remember how old Yoshi was when she calmed down, she did learn really quickly though.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is still a tiny little thing....it takes a lot of hard work and patience from you to make it happen. She does not know that her behavior is unacceptable right now and she needs loving guidance and patient training to get her to that point. 
If her crate is not working well, maybe try a playpen where she can move around better or a metal exercise pen (as Pookypeds suggested)... Pee-pads on floor or even try a low opening cat box (take top off and only use the plastic bottom part) with the pee-pads inside of the box. Sometimes a new way of trying things is all it takes. Let her and Yoshi visit with eachother through the metal exercise pen as this will keep her calmer. She will learn her boundries by being in her own area having her toys, food and pads. Still take her on walks, give her attention and cuddle her on your lap. Make sure you give them time everyday to still play together and when it gets too crazy, when you are eating or when she cannot be supervised then put her in her own little area again. 
I did this with both my girls for a few months and eventually I would put them both in the exercise pen together to romp and play and then seperate them at rest time. After a few months went by, I finally opened the pen up partially so she could come out and play and yet when she had to pee...she would always go back to her area to do so. That was her special place and she knew it. 
It was not always perfect and sometimes she would have an accident or do something naughty, but the end result was that it eventually worked.
Because she is still so very young she needs a safe place to be where you don't have to constantly worry and fret about what she might be getting into or having her running crazy all over the place. Get the exercise pen....it comes in all sizes and they love to romp and play with lots of room and they are kept safe.
Don't forget to give her treats when you put her back into the exercise pen...tell her she is a good girl and reinforce her with a pat on the head and her treat! she will start to realize that the pen is a good place and she is going to get a goodie!
Patience, guidance and love...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Are those exercise pens very expensive? Right now I doubt I could afford one


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Got an old baby-pen? It would do the same. Or, you can leash her to your belt to keep her always with you... and to start teaching her that you are the boss. (Just use a harness!)


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

katsrevenge said:


> Got an old baby-pen? It would do the same. Or, you can leash her to your belt to keep her always with you... and to start teaching her that you are the boss. (Just use a harness!)


I don't have one no  She is with me all the time right now (except if I go run errands).

I think she is very very stubborn. She doesn't seem to be trying or care to try. I dunno, when I told Yoshi no, a couple times of telling her no in a stern voice she would stop what she was doing. Misha I will tell her no, repeatedly, and she just keeps doing whatever she's doing. Like climbing up to my face I'll tell her no and put her down. She'll try again, and again, and again, and again, until I have to put her in her crate because she just won't stop. I dunno why she doesn't understand no. 

She doesn't even know her name yet  I've never seen a dog take so long to learn their name haha. That's the first thing Yoshi learned, after a day  3 weeks now Misha doesn't even know her name? Isn't that a bit unusual?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

The exercise pens cost anywhere from $20.00-$60.00 depending on what kind you get. There are plastic ones that are for babies or toddlers and there are metal ones also. If you search online and check on ebay, craigslist, etc....or even ask someone on this site if they have one they want to sell that would be better. A used one would be great! A baby playpen would be fine too, but they sometimes have mesh material or other type of material that she would chew through


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some I looked up for you....
These were both on ebay
This one was 35.00 Found it under "Dog pens" or dog exercise pens. You can connect this one to her crate if you have the metal type of crate and that way she can have both areas to go into.









This one is 36.00 I found it under "Baby play yards" Just make sure if you get this type that she can't get her head through any of the lattice openings.









They also have one a bit bigger at "BabiesRUs" for 59.00
But check around you might find someone that has a used one...


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Krista said:


> That's the problem Yoshi is a bit of a sissy haha. She has snapped at Misha but I don't think she actually bites her, she never liked confrontation. She kind of just runs away from her. She growls at her but Misha isn't afraid or concerned about Yoshi biting her. I think she did bite her once, but Misha just bites her back harder. I wish Yoshi would stand up for herself but I'm not sure how I can encourage her to do so ... or even if it's possible to?


awww your siggy picture portrays this perfectly. Yoshi is looking so sweet and innocent and Mischa is looking like a little terror hehe.

i don't think you can really encourage her to stand up for herself, they need to organise the pack order themselves. I really think it's about you really showing that you are the boss and once she settles in and becomes used to routine (i think an everyday routine helps in these situations) and how you do things she will settle down. I guess you just got a rowdy one and it will just take more time and patience. We're always here when you need advice and need to rant


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I know how you fill about Yoshi not standing up for her self.My baby Radar don't stand up for hisself.What do with him is when one of them are bothering him and he fusses at them or something I tell him he's a good boy and he has got a little better at standing up for hiself.Because we have two that bother him all the time.It does take a while.We have had one of ours sense he was 5weeks because his momma got matietis(sp) where her boobies was infected.And our older boys had to step up to the plate and teach him what was right and wrong.We have that ones daddy which is Radar.Radar cleaned him and got on to him when he was little,now Radar is like get away from me and stop bothering me.lol.
It will take time but it will get better when she is bossing Yoshi take her and put her on her back next to Yoshi till she stops trying to get up and that should help teach her that Yoshi is boss and not her.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I found it hard with Lola at first I really did. Compared to Cookie she was so much trouble but she has clamed down so much lately. 10 weeks is still very young. Lola was 13 weeks when I got her and a handful but lately she's clamed down so so much.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

oH krista I am so sorry to hear you are having trouble with Misha.

She is just a puppy.. its probably hard for you because you are used to an older, well behaved Yoshi. It's probably hard not to compare them.

When we first got Leroy (my boyfriend's german shorthair pointer) it was a HUGE adjustment. He is a very high energy breed... and was INSANE. *looks around to make sure leroy isn't watching* He was BY FAR the most difficult puppy to train and deal with. He played so rough with Chloe, constantly stole her toys, and ruined most of her stuff as well.

You could def. compare Lee to Marley from the movie LOL. BUT Leroy was just a normal puppy... he was learning his boundries and it took a long time but now I couldn't imagine my life without him. At times I would just sit and cry thinking "when is he ever going to learn?!"

Try and hang in there hopefully you can give it a little more time and things will work out. Misha is still just a baby and has a lot of learning to do.

We ended up taking Leroy to a puppy class which helped tremendously... He learned how to behave around other dogs, learned basic/VERY useful commands, and got to burn out some of his crazy boy energy.

Honestly, if you would have asked me 4 months ago if Leroy would be a sweet little angel boy laying at the end of the couch on my feet right now, I would have probably LOLed and said ya right.

Some dogs just take extra time.. Chloe calmed down at a super young age..Lee not so much. Although on leroy's behalf he is a hunting dog and has extremely high energy demands... I actually have talked to several shorthair owners and they would tell me it takes them 3 or 4 years to show some improvement in being calm...the first time i heard that i was like "greeeattt" hhaha but really Leroy just turned 1 year and has shown some vast improvement.

In the end I am SOO gglad I stuck it out with Leroy..there were times I was doubtful but I couldn't imagine not having him around. He brings so much laughter and happiness into our lives.

As for Yoshi.. it is probably going to take her time to get used to having a sibling..I think you should take her out alone sometimes and do special things with her.... just to let her know she is still very important to you. Also maybe try alone training sessions with little Misha as well... having time apart from each other will help create and strengthen your bond with each dog.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone for the advice, you're all so sweet and supportive ^_^ I am trying to be so patient with her. I just wish she showed some understanding at all. It's like I have a french puppy who can't understand english at all lol, even her own name.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

omg Misha just went to the pad ON HER OWN, and pood ... my happiness with her quickly disappeared when she ran right to my pillow and peed on it though  *sigh*


----------



## Jini (Mar 4, 2009)

she's young you just got to be consistent with her. It took me forever to get my chi to stop peeing in the house. As for the behavior problem I'm not exactly sure since I don't have 2 chis, I just know whenever my chi bit us or anything we would put in the crate.
Good luck with Misha^^ I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

aw i know the feeling with the dynamics between yoshi and misha. bam is such a sweet natured dog and lucy kind of bullies him around just like that, but i've had lucy for about 2 months now and things definitely have calmed down as bam got used to her. but lucy is 17 weeks now, much older than misha's 9 weeks. i know it seems like she will never calm down but just give it time, shes so young and she has no clue what she's doing!!! right now im lying on my stomach on the livingroom floor and lucy is in between my arms while i type chewing on a bone and bam is sleeping by my side. trust me, this day will come for you!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to toss this out there just incase....but are you sure Misha can hear properly? Maybe she's not hearing the NO that you are saying? Or hear her name to know it?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Tracilea said:


> Just wanted to toss this out there just incase....but are you sure Misha can hear properly? Maybe she's not hearing the NO that you are saying? Or hear her name to know it?


I thought that too, but she jumps when she hears loud noises, and strange noises scare her ... so I guess she can hear those things. Maybe she can't hear really well though?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh just wanted to add that lucy JUST started responding to her name, in the last 2 weeks or so? bam got his name right away and is still so responsive to it but it took lucy a while. don't worry, she'll get it!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, I hope so


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok good, she jumps at noises, I would guess then that she can hear. I just wanted to toss it in there just incase you hadn't thought about it  You got a stubborn girl ;-) I wish you luck with her. She'll probably turn into a great girl after she settles and starts to get stuff


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Tracilea said:


> Ok good, she jumps at noises, I would guess then that she can hear. I just wanted to toss it in there just incase you hadn't thought about it  You got a stubborn girl ;-) I wish you luck with her. She'll probably turn into a great girl after she settles and starts to get stuff


Heh, thanks I hope so. I started to put her in her crate more and she went on her pad twice yesterday! She is definitely hyper and stubborn though, that's for sure ^_^


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

she's only a tiny baby. Elmo was my first ever chi -first ever dog-so you are ahead of me on that score! But I can sympathise with your stress levels!


----------



## cinder (Aug 26, 2009)

When she's at you, trying to get in your face over and over, put her down sternly but gently, tell her no, cross your arms and ignore her for a few minutes. When she's calm again, resume your normal activity. Do NOT praise her at this point, just go right back to whatever you were doing before. 

Also, like the other person said, when Yoshi defends herself, praise her. She'll learn that it's ok not to take any of Misha's crap. You probably don't need to separate them every time, unless things get out of control or they really start making you crazy. Either Yoshi will finally step up and put Misha in her place, or Misha will be the leader-type of the two. They do need the chance to establish their own pack rules. 

I don't have a chi yet, but I do have 3 kids, who can be worse sometimes


----------

